# 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?



## masterofut64 (20. Januar 2009)

*8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Hallo leute , ich habe 4 Gb Corsair ram auf meinem Gigabyte Mainboard drauf. Da die Preise für Ram so schön unten sond wollte ich nochmal zuschlagen. und nochmal 4 Gb holen. Aber vorher wissen ob sich das lohnt, oder ob es Probleme geben kann? Hab Vista 64 bit drauf
zogge GTA4 und CSS .

System :
Phenom 9950BE
4GB RAM Corsair


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Ja, durchaus.
Hab momentan auch 8GiB drin und muss sagen, das das schon nicht verkehrt ist, da wird nix ausgelagert, beim Taskswitching...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

GTA würde es dir danken 

Ich hab mir auch vor 2 wochen noch 4GB rein gesteckt 

Wenn du nicht gerade jeden cent umdrehen musst, würd ichs tun, gerade bei den preisen!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Bei den Preisen muss man das ja schon fast machen, außer man hat selber RAM den es kaum noch gibt.


----------



## masterofut64 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Na dann werd ich mir noch 4 gb Corsair ram gönnen.

Danke


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen muss man das ja schon fast machen, außer man hat selber RAM den es kaum noch gibt.


ja so wie meine Apogee GT gibt es auch kaum noch, anfangs gab's die mal in zig Shops...die machen welle wie sau..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Genau, ich würde gerne 8GiByte haben, aber es lohnt ja nicht Hi-End-Speicher zu verkaufen und irgendwelchen Mid-Class-Speicher zu kaufen.


----------



## Knuffi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja so wie meine Apogee GT gibt es auch kaum noch, anfangs gab's die mal in zig Shops...die machen welle wie sau..



Die gibt es hier 
Computer - Service & Vertrieb » Artikelinfo

Hole mir morgen auch noch zusätzlich 4GB davon.

Gruß Knuffi


----------



## Woohoo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Wie hoch habt ihr denn die Auslagerungsdatei eingestellt bei 8Gb ram?


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Fazit: 8 GB Speicher bringen Effizienz und Komfort : Prüfstand Vista: Schneller durch 8 GB RAM



> Einen weiteren Performanceschub erhält der erfahrene Anwender durch Deaktivierung der Page-Datei, allerdings sollte er stets über seinen Systemstatus informiert sein, da er sonst mit einem Absturz konfrontiert werden könnte.


----------



## alex0582 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

hab auch 8 drin und bei vista merkt man es doch schon und wie schon oben gesagt bei den preisen wäre man dumm wenn man sich mit 4 oder noch schlimmer 2 rumquält


----------



## CrSt3r (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert und nu flutscht alles fein


----------



## El Hune (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Gilt das auch für Windows 7???

Ich halte nichts von Vista allein wegen Arbeitsplatz habe ich ne Virtelstunde gesucht dann heisst der scheiss auch noch Computer. 
Vista ist nicht gut geworden weil Bill das nicht mit gemacht hat.


----------



## Knuffi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Hallo

Habe jetzt auch 8 GB Ram drin und Vista läuft top.Kann mir noch jemand den Tip mit der Auslagerungsdatei erklären oder hat ein Link?
Soll doch deaktiviert werden wenn ich hier richtig gelesen habe.

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## Unbesiegbar (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

weiss jemand ob das für windows 7 auch gilt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Windows 7 wird wohl auch bei 4 GB schon etwas besser laufen als Vista

aber bei meinem PC zeigt windows mir nur 3,5 GB an (denke seit dem Service Pack1) für mein Vista Home Prem 64 bit

würde auch gerne auf 8 Aufrüsten aber meine 4 Speicherbänke sind schon voll mit jeweils 1 GB DDR2-800.


----------



## marcgloor (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Ich habe 8GB corsair drinnen gehabt aber danach lief mein pc nicht mehr. Wieder raus genommen lief er wieder! KA warum


----------



## rolandm (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

@marcgloor

nicht jedes Board versteht sich mit jedem RAM.
Es kann auch daran liegen, dass du dem RAM ein wenig mehr Spannung geben mußt.

Ich habe auch auf einem GA-EP45-DS3  8GB RAM unter WIn XP pro 64bit am rennen. Allerdings habe ich den RAm bei einem Händler geholt, der vorher austestet. Ich weiß also im Voraus, dass der RAm passt.

Der Wechsel von 4 auf 8 GB war spürbar. Vor allem bei Viedeoschnitt.

Im Moment habe ich windows 7 in der 64bit Version installiert.

Beim Booten und auch Programmstarts ist es schneller.

Insgesammt fühlt es sich schneller an.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



marcgloor schrieb:


> Ich habe 8GB corsair drinnen gehabt aber danach lief mein pc nicht mehr. Wieder raus genommen lief er wieder! KA warum



es kann auch einfach sein das das Board keine 8GB verträgt..
hatte ich auch kürzlich bei einen etwas älteren mainboard feststellen können


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



marcgloor schrieb:


> Ich habe 8GB corsair drinnen gehabt aber danach lief mein pc nicht mehr. Wieder raus genommen lief er wieder! KA warum


Und wie schaute der Rest aus?

Zumal auch heute noch Boards verkauft werden, die nicht wirklich mit 8GiB RAM umgehen können, z.B. die G31 bzw P31 Teile...


----------



## Semme (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Wissen heir eigentlich manche Leute, dass OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) im April nur 33,50€ gekostet haben und man jetzt rund 10€ mehr drauflegen muss! Ich finde dass die Preise wieder sehr gestiegen sind und ich würde ncoh bis Dezember warte


----------



## riedochs (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



Semme schrieb:


> Wissen heir eigentlich manche Leute, dass OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) im April nur 33,50€ gekostet haben und man jetzt rund 10€ mehr drauflegen muss! Ich finde dass die Preise wieder sehr gestiegen sind und ich würde ncoh bis Dezember warte



Ich habe im April 2x2GB Kingston Value fuer je 27 Euro gekauft fuer meinen Server, mehr kann das Board nicht.

BTT: Vista dankt dir viel RAM. Habe selbst 6GB drin und keine Auslagerungsdatei. Da macht Vista schon Spass.


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Guten Abend an die PCGHX Community, 

ich möchte mir in naher Zukunft weitere 4GB DDR2 zulegen. 
Zur Zeit habe ich diese hier : KLICK

2x2GB DDR2-800, da sie leider nirgens mehr verfügbar sind, muss ich ja wohl zu andern greifen. 
Und habe diese hier im Blick : KLICK

Sind das die baugleichen nur mit blauen Heatspreaders? 

Kann ich die ohne Probleme einfach einbauen?

Mein Sys, sowie Bilder habe ich in der Signatur [einfach anklicken].

Oder kann ich beruhigt zu anderen Herstellern greifen ohne das Probleme vorkommen?

Wenn ja, könnt Ihr mir welche empfehlen? 

Ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Die kannst du nehmen, du kannst aber auch andere eines anderen Herstellers nehmen, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Henninges (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



			
				riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> BTT: Vista dankt dir viel RAM. Habe selbst 6GB drin und keine Auslagerungsdatei. Da macht Vista schon Spass.


 
und mit 8gb erst...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



Henninges schrieb:


> und mit 8gb erst...


das kann ich nur bestätigen^^

hab allerdings noch die auslagerungsdatei an..
da ich öfter mal gehört habe, dass bestimmte programme ohne nicht mehr funktionieren?
oder kann mir jemand das gegenteil bescheinigen..
dann geh ich nochmal kurz in die Systemsteuerung


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Ist schon richtig, eine Programm haben Probleme, wenn sie nicht mehr da ist.
Musst du einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, eine Programm haben Probleme, wenn sie nicht mehr da ist.
> Musst du einfach mal ausprobieren.



hast du ein paar namen für mich^^?


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

VMWare brauch eine Auslagerungsdatei. Ich aktiviere bei Bedarf meine 16MB Auslagerungsdatei, das langt vollkommen.


----------



## Aeroloko (2. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Sirs,

gibt es den nicht Probleme bei den AM3-Brettern bei Vollbestückung?
Wird da nicht der RAM runtergetaktet?

z.B. bei dieser Kombination, wenn man 4x2GB einbauen würde, also 2x2GB kits:

*GigaByte GA-MA770T-UD3P*

*GeIL USA - GeIL Value Dual Channel Kit GV34GB1333C7DC - Memory - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB )*


----------



## JackOnell (3. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Habe auch 8 drinne ist einfach flussiger bei dem ehe schon zähe Vista


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



riedochs schrieb:


> VMWare brauch eine Auslagerungsdatei. Ich aktiviere bei Bedarf meine 16MB Auslagerungsdatei, das langt vollkommen.


 
musste ich gestern auch wieder feststellen...das "alte" titan quest benötigt auch leider noch den virtuellen speicher...sonst läuft es nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Macht doch ne RAM-Disk und pack da die Auslagerungsdatei rauf =P


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Hey,

ich habe auch Vista 64 und möchte jetzt auch von 4 auf 8GB umsteigen.
Kann es sein das es vielleicht probleme gibt weil ich OC betrieben habe ?
Welche spannung muss ich erhöhen wenn es nicht startet? 

Wäre nett von euch!


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



Aeroloko schrieb:


> Sirs,
> 
> gibt es den nicht Probleme bei den AM3-Brettern bei Vollbestückung?
> Wird da nicht der RAM runtergetaktet?
> ...



soweit ich weiß gibts das problem schon seit AM2 zeiten netmehr... es kann höchstens sein dass du sie RAM Spannung anheben musst weil die durch vollbestückung etwas absackt aber das passiert auch bei intel Boards.


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*



PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe auch Vista 64 und möchte jetzt auch von 4 auf 8GB umsteigen.
> Kann es sein das es vielleicht probleme gibt weil ich OC betrieben habe ?
> ...


 
das kommt auf die module drauf an...normale ddr² spannung liegt bei 1.8v, meine ocz laufen aber z.b. mit 2.1v...das steht aber auf dem modul und du solltest erstmal alles @ stock fahren und dann langsam wieder anfangen zu oc'en...


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Also muss ich die Ram Spannung erhöhen richtig? 
Hab mal nachgeschaut ( ----> den hab ich -----> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=21669&agid=677 )
das er mit 2.1V läuft. Muss ich dann was verändern oder gibt es probleme?


----------



## Henninges (4. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

warum verstehe ich eure fragen immer so schwer...du HAST diesen speicher oder du WIRST diesen speicher kaufen ?? wie ich aus deinem sysprofile bericht erkenne sitzen in deiner kiste 2x2gb ocz 1066 mit 2.1v, richtig ? dann hast du sicher im bios entweder per hand diese eingestellt, da diese module auch mit 2.1v ihren dienst verrichten, die timings sprechen auch dafür ( 5-5-5-15 )...wenn du diese jetzt nur gegen 2x4gb ocz 1066er tauscht, sollten diese auch mit 2.1v befeuert werden, damit sie ihrer spezifikation nach laufen. 

schau aber vorher mal im bios nach, nachdem du die module gesteckt hast und setz die voltzahl evtl. auf 2.1v...bei der automatischen befeuerung kann es oft sein, das die module erst nur als pc-6400 ( 800er ) erkannt werden. 

in diesem falle must du da eh "hand anlegen"...

viel glück!


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Also der Speicher läuft auf genau 1066 (mir OC ) aber die Voltzahl hab ich nich eingestellt. Wie heißt die Funkiton im BIOS um die Volt zahl auf 2,1V zu stellen?


----------



## Henninges (4. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

würde es dir helfen wenn ich dir schreibe das du in dem handbuch zu deinem motherboard ( asus p5q ) mal die seite 3-22 aufschlägst und dir den ersten artikel ( 3.4.14 ) durchliesst ?

dort steht frei übersetzt : erlaubt dir die DRAM voltzahl einzustellen. die werte reichen von 1.80v bis 3.08v in 0.02v schritten.

ergo :

- ab ins bios
- in das AI TWEAKER menu wechseln
- dort zu dem punkt DRAM VOLTAGE [AUTO] navigieren
- plus taste am ziffernblock solange "tippen" bis dort 2.1v steht
- f10 drücken und mit "z" und nicht "y" bestätigen

voila...jetzt läuft dein ram mit 2.1v.


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

Muss den der RAM auf 2,1 V laufen ? Ist das besser oder schlechter als AUTO ?


----------



## Henninges (4. August 2009)

*AW: 8 GB Ram Sinnvoll für Vista 64bit?*

nein, kann auch auf "auto" laufen...nur wenn es stabilitätsprobleme gibt, solltest du manuell auf 2.1v gehen...versuch es erstmal mit auto, kannst dann ja immer noch die spannung erhöhen.


----------

